# Funny woodstove cartoon



## Corie (Dec 14, 2005)

Hope it's not a repost:

http://www.guyotbrothers.com/fun/Wood-Stove.jpg


----------



## bruce (Dec 14, 2005)

its almost like those outdoor wood inferno's


----------



## Willhound (Dec 14, 2005)

Corie
Hah..good one. Reminds me of an old Fisher I once had.

Willhound


----------



## Mo Heat (Dec 14, 2005)

It's a Woodstock Fireview: http://www.woodstove.com/pages/fireview.html


----------



## Willhound (Dec 14, 2005)

Give the man a cigar! Mo, how did you ever figure that one out. Did you have one?

Willhound


----------



## Mo Heat (Dec 14, 2005)

Willhound said:
			
		

> Give the man a cigar! Mo, how did you ever figure that one out. Did you have one?
> 
> Willhound


I guess I have a thing for pictures. Or maybe it was dating an illustrator once upon a time that gives me 'an edge'. 

Saw the Woodstock Fireview photo sometime last year on their website. I wouldn't be surprised if the artist either has one or used the Woodstock Fireview as a model. It's about as close to real as a cartoonist would worry about IMO. Just too many similarities.


----------



## Corie (Dec 15, 2005)

Good spot Mo!


(I knew that as well )


----------

